# Teichmuschel tot oder lebendig?



## FischiFisch (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Leute,  habe eine Frage an die Muschel Kenner. Und zwar ist die Muschel auf den Bildern übern Berg oder berappen sich diese nochmal? Habe sie eben aus dem Teich gefischt. Das Eis hat sich heute morgen wohl dann aufgelöst,  konnte vorher nichts sehen am Teich.


----------



## FischiFisch (26. Jan. 2016)

Tut mir leid für die vielen Themen aber mein Internet hat übelst verrückt gespielt.  Weiß nicht was da los war.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2016)

HI,

__ Muscheln öffnen ihre Schalen freiwillig nur ein kleines bischen um die Ein-/Auströmöffnung frei zu haben (zum Atmen/Fressen), oder um ihren Fuß auszufahren (wenn sie auf Wanderschaft gehen müssen)

wenn sich die Schalen so weit öffnen heißt das das die Muschel tot ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2016)

Tot.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Leider sehen deine __ Muscheln Tot aus
       Aber das sind nur Bilder wenn die nicht mehr zu gehen dann entsorg Sie


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Jan. 2016)

Danke für eure antworten. Dann wird sie entsorgt  aber alle anderen __ Muscheln scheinen überlebt zu haben. Eine kann man verkraften auch wenns nicht sonderlich schön ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2016)

Bei einem Teichvolumen von 5500 l werden die Anderen bald folgen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du gezielt füttern kannst.


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Jan. 2016)

Also den kompletten Sommer haben sie sich gut ernährt.  Also gehe ich mal von aus. Hatte dort zumindest keine Verluste. Und wir hatten noch eine einfache filterpumpe dran. Also Wasser war klar und alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2016)

FischiFisch schrieb:


> Wasser war klar und alles in bester Ordnung


Hab zwar keine Ahnung von __ Muscheln, aber mal irgend wo gelesen das sie Ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser filtern.
Wenn da aber zu wenig drin ist, da klar, bekommen die bestimmt gut hunger ........


----------



## FischiFisch (28. Jan. 2016)

Ich sage mal das gute an unserem Teich ist das wenn es regnen sollte das sich das Wasser extrem verschmutzt. Also sehr viele kleine dreckspartikel die in Wasser schwimmen. Evtl reicht es ihnen ja  ich werde im Sommer mal berichten wie es den restlichen __ Muscheln geht


----------



## jolantha (28. Jan. 2016)

Kann man die nicht noch essen ???

ist nur noch was für Aasfresser wie z.B meinen kleine kleinen Pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2016)

FischiFisch schrieb:


> Ich sage mal das gute an unserem Teich ist das wenn es regnen sollte das sich das Wasser extrem verschmutzt. Also sehr viele kleine dreckspartikel die in Wasser schwimmen. Evtl reicht es ihnen ja



Hi,

__ Muscheln fressen keine eingespülte Erde, grobe Dreckpartikel (Pflanzenreste) ect,  sondern ernähren sich von Schwebealgen (sind die die in jedem Frühjahr grünes/braunes Wasser verursachen), Zooplankton, Bakterien, feinst zerriebenes Flofu usw.. Und so Zeug muß ihnen dauerhaft mit dem Wasser in den Kiemenraum gelangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2016)

sorry Anne,

da ging irgendwas was mit dem zitieren schief

so richtig scheint das Forum noch net wieder zu laufen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2016)

Frank, das macht doch gar nichts, arbeiten wir eben zusammen


----------

